# Still no Period!!!



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Guys,

What could be going on I still have not had my period it is now 10 and a half weeks since my D&C and no sign of it. I have had a few cramps here and there but no sore boobs, no nothing to signal my period is anywhere near!

I really am not sure what to do I should really ring my clinic and tell them but my problem is this........
My clinic said we could have IVF #2 after Ive had 3 periods from my m/c. 
But my clinic is shutting for 6-8 months in September to redo embryology labs so I need to get my next IVF in before that.
To get this IVF all done by Sept I need to be started at the latest in July.
Sooooo if I tell the clinic I have not had a period since my m/c even if they start it off we then have 2 more to go and were out of the running for IVF#2 this year.
I was planning to tell clinic when this period shows up that it is number 3 ( I kind of thought it was only a little lie as I had a 3/4 day bleed after m/c you could count as period #1 then this one could be period #2 so not so far far 3 periods they wanted) my clinic wont know any different as plenty time has gone by for this next period to be #3 and they have had no contact with me apart from dh sperm test since m/c and they never asked me then how my periods were going.

Guys what do you think I dont want to have IVF#2 next March when clinic reopens I just want to get going again it will be bad enough waiting till next March for our 3rd and final IVF if this next one fails. Why is there no period? Could you count the post m/c bleed as period #1 and my next bleed as period #2 would it wreak IVF #2 if I dont wait for 3 periods?

Im so confused.

Ruthx

Edited to say yes I did a pregnancy test and it was negative.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

What a mess!! In the nicest possible way!! 
I am presuming that these IVF cycles are government funded as otherwise I would say go to another centre, come to me in Spain!!!! Anything!! Have they made no provision for couples having treatment elsewhere while they have this closure?!
I am really loath for you to decieve the clinic in the way you are thinking as they do have your best interests at heart and know as I do that those cycles are important for the body to be back to rights after a miscarrige before trying again. The bleed after the misc is not really period no 1 so feel that you could well be reducing your chances of success in any future cycle if done too quickly. I would seriously suggest you contact the clinic.

Sorry.

Ruth


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

HI Ruth,

Thanks for replying, I hate my clinic they seemed so nice all the way through my treatments but when I found out I was pregnant thro my 1st ivf they were very negative and really treatrd me like a walking misscarrige right up to my 1st scan, I understand they have to prepare you for the possibility of it happening but it was devastating the way they treated me, I did go on to have a m/c but I felt I never even enjoyed a second of what could be my only pregnancy due to their negative attitude. I received no councelling, no phone call to see how I was just a letter in the post for D&C date and a note to ring in 3 periods time to start again.

Unfortunatley we are goverment funded, I say unfortunately because it leaves us with no choice, say or control over our treatment at all. The usual wait between IVF at our clinic is 9 months but as they are closing for over 6 months they got extra funding to get everyone through a cycle before the closure, they close September and will not do egg collections till next March at the earliest. There is no provision for another clinic taking over as the clinic is already 2 and a half hours from where we live so the next nearest one is 4 hours away. I cant wait to finish treatment whatever the outcome I am so so sick of it.

Again thanks for your reply I will contact my clinic but it is with a heavy heart as there is no way for 3 periods to happen before July now the cut off for down regulation start so it means I will probably not be having my next ivf till march next year which is so hard as I want this over and done with.

Ruth x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Shot in the dark I know but have you spoken to yout local PCT to see if they will consider you having treatment elsewhere?
We have started to get people coming to us with funding.

Ruth


----------

